# Number of UK participants of MMA?



## Sam17 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey all,

Is anyone able to tell me how many people participate in the sport of MMA within the UK? My boss has asked me to look into it for a project at work but I can't find the info anywhere so thought it would be best to ask those who love & train, compete...

Many thanks,

Sam


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

3 maybe 4

10 char


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Its probably not possible to answer this accurately. MMA is relatively new to the UK and was barely known a little over 10 years ago. Its been for the most part ignored/dismissed by non-MMA fans so i doubt that there are many studies into its popularity. All I would say is that its growing quite rapidly although probably still quite a niche hobby overall even amongst martial arts.


----------



## JN9 (Aug 10, 2011)

Very hard questions to answer... I train in Boxing and Muay Thai, at a gym that also does MMA classes and its main aim is to produce MMA fighters.

Would you concider me to be involved in MMA? I would, but wouldn't blame people for thinking otherwise.


----------



## radicalfightshop (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone noticed a decline of members in their gyms recently? I gather the fitness industry is suffering on the whole but our gym is certainly a lot quieter of late. Not good for MMA Gear retailers or sponsors also.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

radicalfightshop said:


> Anyone noticed a decline of members in their gyms recently? I gather the fitness industry is suffering on the whole but our gym is certainly a lot quieter of late. Not good for MMA Gear retailers or sponsors also.


Perhaps because it's winter? I would imagine most sports see a decline when the days are colder and darker. Seasonal depression is it called? Something like that.

Also, unemployment is quite high right now and even those in employment are being squeezed.


----------

